# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  * پاسخ به سوالات کنکوریها توسط دکتر افشار *

## afshar

میخوام از مترو بگم.
اما  اینبار نه از کارت نزدن گیت ورودی توسط بعضی ها و زور آزمایی در سوار و  پیاده شدن و یا خدایی نکرده تجاوز به حریم واگن ویژه بانوان
  فکر می کنم آخرین باری که سوار مترو شدم 20 دی همین امسال بود . حدودا  ساعت خلوتی بود و چالش زیادی از این جهت نداشتم ؛ بعد از چند لحظه دست  فروشی دیدم که داره تقویم های سال 94 میفروشه ؛ تقویم های کوچکی که از  خریدش به قدری استقبال شد که اون پسر بچه در کمتر از نیم ساعت تونست یک  بسته صدتایی از آنها بفروشه ؛ مردم با چنان ذوقی آینده خریداری می کردند که  انگار قراره هفته دیگه عید بیاد ؛ هر کسی اونو ورق میزد و به اقتضای علاقه  مندی اش بخش خاصی نگاه می کرد . 
 یکی  لحظه تحویل سال نگاه میکرد که امسال ساعت چند افتاده ، اون یکی بین  التعطیلین هایی که احتمالا" می خواست بپیچونه و یکی دیگه تعداد تعطیلی های  یک روز خاص در هفته که احتمالا" روز کاری موظف کارمندی اش بود . بعضی ها هم  دنبال پیدا کردن روز تولد خودشون و خانواده شون می گشتن تا ببینم چند شنبه  افتاده و از این جور حرف ها ...
واقعا  برام تعحب داشت که چرا انقدر نسبت به گذر زمان و موقعیتی در لحظه بی تفاوت  و بی رحم هستیم ؛ اگرچه که به زودی زود در حسرت همون گذشته ها و فرصت ها  از دست رفته قبلی و تکرار خاطرات قدیمی می مانیم .
چه  اهمیتی داره که بخواییم خط بطلان بکشیم که روند طبیعی زندگی و به فکر  آینده ای که هنوز نیومده باشیم . زمان بندی طبیعت نقص نداره و خواه یا  ناخواه اتفاق میفته ؛ اما اگر من و تو در فکر لحظه ی آستانه حرکت به سوی  تغییرات مثبت بی حرکت بنشینیم ، هیچ اتفاقی نخواهد افتاد .
بیایم  یاد بگیریم قدر تک تک لحظات در حال سپری شدن بدونیم و حس کنیم ثانیه به  ثانیه ای که تلاش می کنیم با نکردنش خیلی فرق داره و اینها ی جایی به درد  میخوره .




فارغ  التحصیلی که از بی ارادگی ها می ناله باید بدونه تا وقی که خودش متعهد  نکنه صبح زود از خواب بیدار بشه و برعکس یک دانش آموز که ساعت کاری مدرسه  براش چهارچوب هست ، به خودش فرجه بده و شروع مطالعه یک روز خوب به تعویق  بندازه و خیلی زود به خودش بدهکار بشه و عقب بیفته ،، چیزی براش درست نمیشه  . 
 بالعکس باید حس کنه  رباینده های زمان در کمینه و هرلحظه خودش چک کنه و مراقب باشه تا به  کوچکترین انحرافی هرچه سریع تر پاسخ مطمئن و محکم بده .


دانش  آموزی که این موقع ها سال مثل مجسمه فقط در کلاس ها آموزشی و کنکور حاضر  میشه و فقط دفتر سیاه میکنه و چیزی از کلاس یاد نمیگیره و چون جا مانده از  تدریس مجبوره برگرده خونه و از صفر بخوانه تا براش مطالب جا بیفته هم داره ی  جور دیگه ای وقت تلف می کنه و اگر همین جوری پیش بره مسلما وقت داره می  کشه و باید هرچه سریع تر خودش برسونه به سرفصل ها کلاس .


کنکوری هم که الان وضعیت خوبی داره و از خودش در مجموع راضی هست هم باید بدونه که اگر فیتیله پایین بکشه ، *جماعت ترمز بریده  ای هستن که چیزی برای از دست دادن ندارن، آمپرشون رسیده به آخر و تخت گاز  مثل زامبی ها و به سرعت دارن میان جلو که به او میرسن و حتی دیده شده تا  بعد از عید جلو هم بزنن ؛ پس باید با نهایت ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست ها بره  جلو و تا رسیدن به قله به تپه های کوچیک بسنده نکنه و رو زمین خدا خیلی با  غرور راه نره ....*
*
*

*در این جلسه به سوالات مهمی پاسخ مفصل دادم که برخی از آنها بدین شرح است :* 

*_شرکت در اردوهای نوروزی ؟؟ !! (فرصت ها و تهدیدها)*
*_ تغییر سیستم به دلیل ناکارآمدی (کتاب تست،مدرس،مشاور،آزمون و ...)*
*_ عقب افتادگی جزیی و کلی از برنامه کنکور آزمایشی و کلاس حضوری*
*_ حمایت از کلاس ها حضوری*
*_ دلایل افت انگیزش و راهکار برگشتن به روزهای خوب گذشته

*

*
*
*لینک اصلی* *
**
**لینک کمکی*


*راستی خودمم تقویم دیواری خوشگل سال94 خریدم و زدم پشت در آشپزخانه
*

----------


## Dayi javad

درود استاد

----------


## _Rasul_

استاد من حین ثبت نام گزینه دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو ندیدم ؟ میخواهم برم فرهنگان چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## venoos

> استاد من حین ثبت نام گزینه دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو ندیدم ؟ میخواهم برم فرهنگان چیکار کنم ؟


ویرایشش کن

----------


## SonaMi

عالی بود  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## _Rasul_

> ویرایشش کن


خب چیو باید عوض کنم ؟
گزینه ای نبود واسه فرهنگیان ؟

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 اطلاعیه های ثبت نام فرهنگیان میاد در تابستان انشالله

این کارگاه سوالات مهمی پاسخ دادم ؛ حتما استفاده کنید . اگر هم حال داشتین موضوعات غیر درسی مرتبط با جوانان و اجتماع دنبال کنید این برنامه بین دانشجویان و مدرسان و کنکوری های قم برگزار کردم، با دستگاه جدید ضبط کردم تا حجم اش هم خیلی کمتر بشه . امیدوارم که تک تک تون جز بهترین ها باشین

دانلود از اینجا

----------


## _Zari_

استاد سلام

120روز دیگه کنکور دارم ولی بشدت ناامید شدم

تا چند هفته پیش منبع انرزی بودم ولی الان بخاطر حرفای معلما و دوستان و خیلیا همه انرژیم تحلیل رفت..

با اینکه الان صفر نیستم و تا 4هفته دیگه اگه خدا بخواد درسای سال 3 رو تموم میکنم

ولی امیدی به قبولی ندارم

گزینه 2شرکت میکنم و ترازم از 6000بالاتر نمیره

بخدا دیگه موندم چیکار کنم

اگه قبول نشم من حتی دیگه خجالت میکشم صورت پدر و مادرمو نگاه کنم...

شما بگین چیکار کنم...!

----------


## _Rasul_

> استاد سلام
> 
> 120روز دیگه کنکور دارم ولی بشدت ناامید شدم
> 
> تا چند هفته پیش منبع انرزی بودم ولی الان بخاطر حرفای معلما و دوستان و خیلیا همه انرژیم تحلیل رفت..
> 
> با اینکه الان صفر نیستم و تا 4هفته دیگه اگه خدا بخواد درسای سال 3 رو تموم میکنم
> 
> ولی امیدی به قبولی ندارم
> ...


شما تا جائی که میتونید تلاش خودتون رو بکنید 
انشالله نتیجه شو میبینید !

----------


## niـhan

استاد میدونم سوال تکراریه ولی برا فیزیک پایه وریاضی چه منبعی بخونم؟

----------


## Takfir

دوستان استاد اینجا به سوالات پاسخ نمیدن!

مشاور کنکور رایگان افشار

اینجا بپرسید پاسخ میگیرید

----------


## _Zari_

> شما تا جائی که میتونید تلاش خودتون رو بکنید 
> انشالله نتیجه شو میبینید !


انشالله

----------


## afshar

فیزیک گاج میکرو 
 ریاضی در صورت ضعف شدید پایه کوله پشتی

----------


## n1ma

استاد ریاضی برای در حد ۲۰ چیکارکنمم
کجاها رو بخونم

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> استاد ریاضی برای در حد ۲۰ چیکارکنمم
> کجاها رو بخونم


20% ؟

کم نی ؟

حد - مشتق - کاربرد - تابع - لگاریتم  اینا تقریبا 50% کنکوره

خعیلی هم سخت نیستن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## afshar

فیزیک گاج نقره ای یا مهر ماه معجزه 
ریاضی هم اگر شدید مشکل دارین پایه کوله پشتی 

راستی در جایی از انجمن خواندم که دوستی گفته بود برنامه ریزی و مشاوره ها من و چند نفر دیگه که اکثرا از دانش آموزان بودند معجزه نمیکنه و خودت باید خوب بخونی 
بعد چند نفر دیگه ازش ایراد گرفتن که فلان و بهمان و ... و حتی از من طرفداری کردن و دیگری کوبیدن که از کارهای من کپی برداری میکنه و غیره

واقعا ازش ممنون که خودش خوب می دونه که این چند ماه آخر برنامه ریزی 90 روزه و 120 روزه و غیره و ...
فقط بهانه ای هست برای اینکه بدونی فرصت هست و نه اینکه اجبارا بری پیش مشاور برای برنامه گرفتن 
 راهکار بگیری و خودت رو پای خودت بایستی هم می تونی موفق باشی

----------


## Lara27

> فیزیک گاج نقره ای یا مهر ماه معجزه 
> ریاضی هم اگر شدید مشکل دارین پایه کوله پشتی 
> 
> راستی در جایی از انجمن خواندم که دوستی گفته بود برنامه ریزی و مشاوره ها من و چند نفر دیگه که اکثرا از دانش آموزان بودند معجزه نمیکنه و خودت باید خوب بخونی 
> بعد چند نفر دیگه ازش ایراد گرفتن که فلان و بهمان و ... و حتی از من طرفداری کردن و دیگری کوبیدن که از کارهای من کپی برداری میکنه و غیره
> 
> واقعا ازش ممنون که خودش خوب می دونه که این چند ماه آخر برنامه ریزی 90 روزه و 120 روزه و غیره و ...
> فقط بهانه ای هست برای اینکه بدونی فرصت هست و نه اینکه اجبارا بری پیش مشاور برای برنامه گرفتن 
>  راهکار بگیری و خودت رو پای خودت بایستی هم می تونی موفق باشی


بستگی داره اون موفقیت چی باشه 
پیام نور تهران به قول یکی 
یا دارو تهران ؟؟؟

----------


## Takfir

> بستگی داره اون موفقیت چی باشه 
> پیام نور تهران به قول یکی 
> یا دارو تهران ؟؟؟


به نقل از کاظم قلم چی: یا قد ارزوهات تلاش کن! یا قدِ تلاشت آرزو!

از الان هرکس هرچقد پول بده! همونقد آش میگیره!

منظور از پول درس خوندنه نه اسکناش! و منظور از آش نتیجست!

----------


## Lara27

> به نقل از کاظم قلم چی: یا قد ارزوهات تلاش کن! یا قدِ تلاشت آرزو!
> 
> از الان هرکس هرچقد پول بده! همونقد آش میگیره!
> 
> منظور از پول درس خوندنه نه اسکناش! و منظور از آش نتیجست!


باشه هر چی تو میگی  :Yahoo (21): 
باشه تو راست میگی  :Yahoo (21):

----------

